
Ask HN: Where has Cosmos DB fallen short? Is it gaining traction? - ralusek
CosmosDB has a few really interesting features. It has 5 different consistency models, ranging from strong to eventual. It has an SQL, Graph, Mongo, KV, and Cassandra interface out of the box. It has scalable throughput, scalable storage, HA, cloud function triggers, cloud function stored procedures (within which are atomic transactions), and automatic indexing of any field.<p>Has anybody here committed to it? What have your experiences been? From what little fiddling I&#x27;ve done, it has been reasonably straightforward to use.
======
cjbprime
I haven't used it. Wikipedia explains that it doesn't have (equivalents to)
ORDER BY, EXPLAIN, transactions, Skip/Take.

It looks like it's proprietary -- but worse, you can't even run it locally. So
you're locked in to a closed source DB service provided by one vendor that is
entirely irreproducible outside of that vendor's environment.

That sounds like somewhere it's fallen short to me. What are you supposed to
do if you have to leave Azure for some reason? Apparently you can't even
access backups without raising a support ticket.

